# Scrap box V8 Supercharger



## Andy Oldenburg (Feb 16, 2021)

From my last kits I had a motorblock and lots of spare parts left over. The block inspired me to make something different. I´ve been into several standard stock and custom engines, but I haven´t built a supercharged yet. After an evening research I was surprised about all those different setups and engineering. Every engine looked different to me, but they all looked cool.

So after I decided my own design I mixed parts of at least 4 different boxes to make my showcase V8. My choice was a version for street driving, not drag racing. I had to sand the alternator and fuelpump belts really thin to fit. The wire work for the fuel lines made me sweat, a real challenge. The valves in the bug-catcher were tricky too. The loop in the back just keeps the lines tidy. 

I ended up really happy with the result. And learned some new tricks.


----------



## canalnoises (Apr 14, 2020)

Incredible detail!


----------



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

it's nice, but i'd still want to put it in a model car. maybe a rail would show it off better?


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

A friend of mine just had has stroker 383 sitting around his hanger/shop/house for a year or 2 on an engine stand before transplanting it in to his C3. It was beautiful and then you couldnt see anything but the top end components!


----------



## Andy Oldenburg (Feb 16, 2021)

aussiemuscle308 said:


> it's nice, but i'd still want to put it in a model car. maybe a rail would show it off better?


It was the alternative to the 8-intake engine in my red ´63 Corvette. Hard decisions to be made...
I will be busy for a while with a Galaxy 500 as a stock model. After that a hot ´68 Camaro will be next, and that one will definitely get the full works with a BIG supercharger. 
My models already get much detail, but like Milton wrote, once it´s in the bay, you don´t see that much anymore. This one was for the heart.


----------

